# Anubias Propagation



## amkid247 (Aug 14, 2007)

What are the ways to propagate anubias plants? I know of the rhizome division, but i have read about cutting the rhizome with a sharp blade to make the plant grow another section or more leaves. Does this work, and should i bother?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I had a bout with BBA and had to take off quite a bit of my leaves. I wanted it to leaf back out and had also read about small cuts in the rhizome to get more leaves. I made little cuts all along the rhizome. It put out new leaves. I don't see any new stems but it did do a nice fill in.


----------



## amkid247 (Aug 14, 2007)

ahh thanks! I will try the cuts on the rhizome to get a fuller looking anubias once my little "cutling"? grow a bit.


----------

